# Canton Chronos Yay or Nay?



## Raiku (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am looking to purchase some new speakers in the $1500 range, I already have an amazing HSU sub, and I keep getting suggested Canton Chronos from the salesman at accessories4less. Does anyone have any experience with these speakers, and if so are they suitable for widespread use movies/music/gaming. Or does anyone have any other suggestions for this price range aside from the chronos that they feel would be superior?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Canton makes nice speakers so it may be a legitimate suggestion from the salesman. Which model was he suggesting?


----------



## Raiku (Feb 9, 2020)

Chrono 517 towers and chrono 515 center channel. I wasn't sure if I should go for them or for klipsch


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Other than the A4L website there seems to be little information about that series of speakers, especially when it comes to pricing. Typically that would make me pretty suspicious but A4L is a company most people speak of highly so maybe they are a good deal.


----------



## jasonbstubbs (Apr 2, 2010)

I have Canton Chrono 509 (not 509.2) mains, 505 center, 503 surrounds and 501.2 surround backs. The newer models may be different, but I find them to have great clarity and extremely tight bass. However, I can't put my finger on why, but I find them a little unengaging. Distinct placement across the sound stage, sound that extends beyond the speakers, you name it, I'll give you a positive response, but for whatever reason I find it difficult to make an emotional connection to what I'm hearing. I actually find my Samsung HW-MS650 a lot more pleasurable to listen to, even though it would score much lower in every other aspect.


----------



## Roswell11 (Feb 9, 2020)

It's likely that the recommendation of the salesman was genuine, Canton makes quality speakers. I never owned any from this brand but my brother does and he's happy with his investment.


----------



## arnooo (Feb 28, 2020)

My buddy just bought a set of white canton GLE towers, and I'm REALLY impressed by their sound. They are used for music only, but man they sounded brilliant to me.
I realize now after typing this that, well, this response isn't helpful at ALL. Sorry. lol


----------

